# Demo of my HME app



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

The Yamaha Disklavier is an internet connected player piano. I've previously written software to control it from the PC called "DKVBrowser"...

I often leave the piano playing random songs. My wife and I find ourselves sitting on the couch trying to figure out what song it is that we are hearing... I've left the piano's PDA remote on the piano, and we don't have a laptop running DKVBrowser around...so I needed something else to control the piano from the comfort of my couch...So, I came up with this:






It almost took as long to make the video and upload it as it did to write the code for this (although heavily re-using the code from DKVBrowser). ..

Be sure to watch it in "high quality" mode...It looks much better.

-Kevin


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I left you a comment on YouTube, wish I had a player piano (and the room for one) to try it out with .


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't see any comment there, but thanks anyway. 

Unfortunately, the Mark IV disklavier (which is the only one this would work with) isn't available on upright pianos...only grands...so, yes, they need lots of space...

Special thanks to Dave for bananas plus... I really wanted the progress bar to be there.  

-Kevin


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

KevinG said:


> I don't see any comment there, but thanks anyway.


Weird, I swear I left it there this morning (however it was quite early). Just tried again, and it appears to be there now


----------

